# Satellite TV Outscores Cable in SBCA Study



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Results from new Satellite Broadcasting and Communications Association studies shows that satellite TV outscores digital cable on customer satisfaction in a number of specific performance measures.

The research was conducted by The Taylor Research and Consulting Group. According to the findings, DBS earned a 68 percent approval rating among consumers, while analog cable scored 37 percent and digital cable 36 percent.

On signal quality, DBS earned a 79 percent approval rating in the research, while analog cable scored 67 percent and digital cable 66 percent. On making customers feel valued, DBS earned a 64 percent approval rating, while analog cable scored 46 percent and digital cable 44 percent.

The research also showed that digital cable is far more susceptible to consumer defection than satellite TV, with 21 percent of digital cable subscribers expressing an interest in switching to the dish. Conversely, only 5 percent of DBS subscribers would consider switching to digital cable, the research said.

The studies surveyed via telephone 1,006 randomly selected U.S. households, equally divided among cable and DBS subscribers. Results were weighted to reflect total U.S. households.

For more on the research, visit www.sbca.com. To purchase a copy of the two studies, contact Eric Chang, SBCA senior marketing director, at 703-549-6990, or [email protected].

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

gee, i wonder how much cable outscores satellite in a poll taken by the national cable association :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing


----------

